# Can U use big plastic tub as my sump



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

I was wondering if I can use a big plastic tub as my sump? with the price of glass even second hand I was wondering if this can be a successful option? also can I paint pvc black using (if it exists) aquarium safe paint?

Regards Darren


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

The sturdier plastic storage boxes will work. I made a sump out of one, but I reinforced the top by strategically cutting the lid so it was about 75% open, but still had a supporting part across the center.

PVC can be painted. I would suggest sanding the outside so it is not as slick. I think Krylon is the brand of paint that is used, but I have not done this, so if someone else says not to, go with their comment.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I've used Rustoleum for plastics to paint my stuff that goes in the aquarium. It seems to stay put.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks I will give it a go.....just though white would stick out like the proverbial....


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

White? I use flat black.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

oops meant flat black


----------

